# Master of Sorcery on Heralds with Kairos? (Daemons)



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

TL;DR at the bottom... which is not _as_ long. 

So I've been reading around a lot, and whenever I see someone post a list (not always on this sight ) I see a lot of people say "Drop the Power Vortex on the herald to take Master of Sorcery."
Even though they gave the Herald flying or a disc, kind of indicating that he would be chilling with Kairos for protection.

They're reason for this is because "Daemons Tzeentch spells aren't level 2 wizard friendly (Which is true to an extent), and because they can offer more protection to your army."

Now, I'm not much for fluff, but a Tzeentch army isn't supposed to be worried about protecting itself. But gameplay wise... It's a whole different story. Mainly because the best protection in a Tzeentch army is the nice ward save that most models have. But since the 3 Heralds taken (Which I like to have flying to chill near Karios) are going to be protected by Kairos.

The best things about Kairos; He's _far_ better than _any_ Lord of Change out there. I don't care how you kit them out, the only reason to take a Greater Daemon over Fateweaver would be because he's already on your list. He's also _two_ level four wizards, sadly he doesn't generate the power/dispel dice for both, but "_Kairos Fateweaver's heads count as different wizards for the purpose of remains in play effects._" But back to the topic.  

The Fateweaver not only knows every Tzeentch spell from the Daemons rulebook, but he also knows 8 spells of choice from the main Warhammer rulebook itself. One head knows 4 spells from the good lores (Don't have my codex with me, but I think it's light, heavens, fire, and beasts), well the other knows 4 spells form the rest of the lores (You choose which head you are casting with at the beginning of the magic phase).

"Well where would this tie into the topic, Xaiff?" you might ask. "Why it's simple my small minded friend. The ones reading this with an IQ in the triple digits would have most likely figured out what I'm going for here." (Just poking fun. ) Master of Sorcery allows whoever takes it to choose a lore from the _Warhammer_ rulebook, and he then knows every spell in that lore. Which cuts back on the randomness of the spells that he gets. Which, if the right lore is chosen, would offer more protection.
But Kairos can not only handpick the spells that he wants, but as earlier mentioned, he can cast a remains in play spell with one head (I usually go with Howler Winds at the end of the phase, with dice just to make sure that it happens. I also try to save my re-roll for this) Then kick ass with the other head. 

I guess I've gone on for a while, so...

TL;DR

Why take Master of Sorcery on a Herald for "protection" and "Casting difficulties" over a Power Vortex? When you can have them chill with Fateweaver who can offer more protection, and cast the spells better. He could also give one of his friends terror, have that one break off, and terror bomb some one. Hope to roll Gift of Chaos and Bolts for the Heralds to pack a ton of punch, drop Firestorm if you get it, it's a pretty crap spell. Make sure you got Bolt or Flickering Fire. If one get's into combat, spam gift of chaos as support. Solving the problems with only being level 2 wizards. I also like taking Power Vortexes over MoS because it gives not only more power dice to the Heralds, but to the army.



Hope it wasn't too long. D:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Blimey! Nice long preamble their Xaiff  My reason for taking MoS is purely based on the HoTs as I don't play a list large enough to want to include a GD. Power Vortex is good certainly and does go some way to solving the level 2's issues with the Lore of Tzeentch, however with only HoTs and no GD, I think MoS makes life a lot easier. Lots of nice abbreviations there!

I can see your reasoning with Kairos and HoTs, I must say I am a little rusty on what he does exactly as I never use him, but your logic seems sound enough to me.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

I have played both ways and they both work. I really liked having extra PD, though it all depends. I also liked piking Heavens with MoS and tossing thunderbolts from across the board. Range was my primary reason for wanting MoS. Otherwise the Tzeentch spells are pretty good and frees up the points to get you more PD or anything else you fancy.


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

I like taking the Power Vortexes mainly to add them where I need them. Which is where ever I feel like at the moment. Also, the more power dice the better. 

The range thing is solved because they all fly, so they're moving the 20 inches that can get them into the best spot. So unless you're fighting a crap ton of skirmishers, you should be landing behind him to give them the good news. But if skirmishers are your only choice, and your opponent actually charges towards Kairos and Friends, he should hit a Herald. Depending on how good the unit is, you might even live it, you might even be able to survive if you challenge. This is where you spam area of effect spells.


----------

